# DPBomb



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

This is an image I wanted to create for a while now. I pumped it out. I may plan on going in and making it nicer later on. But I was inspired to hack it out before bed.
I usually do images of visual disturbances. I'd like to do a few more things like this. I have a couple of ideas.

I didn't really know where to post this. so I thought i'd post it here. Where else would I put it?


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Great description of our condition


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool, what program did you use to make this?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I want to know that aswell, the DNA string is very well made.

3dstudio? Maya?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats a sweet concept, like a genetic time bomb. That's what it reminds me of anyway.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love it


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Max, Photoshop. If i can get around to it i'd like to work on it some more. I have a couple of ideas. One that uses this DNA bomb and another DP related one in general.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it very much. I think it should be posted somehwere related to DP.


----------

